# KA24E Timing Chain Guides



## ddix9892 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi all
I keep reading about the "all metal" guides used after 95. I am rebuilding my 1993 HB KA24E with 240K miles. I have took the engine apart and all looks pretty good except the front cover has a slight groove from timing chain wear next to the water pump inlet. The plastic guide is in the oil pan and the retaining studs have wear from the bare chain.

I checked with NISSAN dealer and several NAPA dealers and NO ONE has heard about an all metal replacement for the idle guide.

So, where to locate the upgrade refered to here in this forum? Also, how critical is it to replace the front cover if the wear groove is not yet all the way through the metal? I would say about half way through at this point.

I was surprised to see the cylinders, crank and cam in such good shape. If it were not for the timing chain problem, I would not have torn the engine apart.

Donnie


----------



## white toy (Feb 5, 2009)

The guides you buy at any parts store will be metal backed. This is the updated version. there is plastic on top of the metal. The old guides were all plasic. I wouldn't worry about the cover. I used sealant to fill in a hole the chain made until i was able to properly fix it.


----------

